
How to never forget one's laptop power cord again - hackaflocka
My laptop (HP EliteBook 8540p) has about 1.5 hours of battery life at best. So I have to plug it in all the time. (For work reasons, I need to use it at its highest performance, most power-hungry setting.)<p>In my work, I have to demonstrate lots of things on my laptop at places outside my office.<p>Once in a while, I&#x27;ll leave my power cord behind at the previous place. Leads to all kinds of problems for me. (I&#x27;d rather not carry a spare cord because those things are heavy!)<p>So I googled &quot;never forget laptop power cord&quot;. Sadly nothing came up --- a rare time the internet failed me :-(<p>Hacker sisters and brothers --- what are your homegrown solutions to avoid forgetting the digital umbilical cord at some inconvenient place?<p>Update: I now realize I should probably have posted this in the &quot;Ask HN&quot; section -- sorry about that, I&#x27;m new to this folks, please excuse.
======
simantel
Buy a second power cord and keep it in your bag?

~~~
hackaflocka
That is a viable option, thanks for the reminder. I'd prefer not having to lug
around the extra weight though :-)

~~~
OafTobark
Can you clarify? I do this. I have one cord at home and one in my backpack.
This way I always have a cord with me if I go out. If you have to lug your
power cord with you anyway, isn't that the same as you always carrying the
same amount of weight? I don't really understand (unless you bring out your
bag without taking your laptop with you in certain circumstances).

~~~
jaredsohn
It sounds like the OP is thinking the GGP suggested carrying around two power
cords so that if the OP forgets one, then they at least aren't stuck without a
power cord (although they likely would want to retrieve the old cord at some
point.)

------
tommy_
Get one of these [http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Anti-Lost-Tracker-Security-
Re...](http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Anti-Lost-Tracker-Security-
Reminder/dp/B00A6092TY/ref=pd_cp_ba_2)

~~~
hackaflocka
Reasonable solution -- there are also some that can be connected to one's
smartphone.

------
staunch
Put a little tag on the zipper of your laptop bag that says "Don't forget the
power cord". Somewhere you can't avoid seeing it.

...or superglue/tape/tie the adapter to your laptop.

~~~
hackaflocka
Both are good ideas -- thanks!

------
devb0x
do what i do, whereever I am. Be paranoid and look around and say "what have I
left here, because I dont want to come back to get it."

~~~
hackaflocka
If only I could remember to be paranoid enough and paranoid always!

------
Zigurd
The problem approaches a solution asymptotically: Once I bought my third
tablet charger, it was, in practice, impossible to leave behind.

~~~
hackaflocka
LOL -- I feel ya bud.

------
Dnguyen
Get a Stick-N-Find and put it on your power cord. If you walk away from it
your phone will remind you.

~~~
hackaflocka
Thanks for the suggestion -- I'm going to consider it. Here's the problem, I
usually silence or turn-off my phone at these meetings, and so if I'm walking
away, I may not hear the notifications. I usually only remember to un-silence
or turn-on my phone much later.

------
ahazred8ta
Use fishing line or something to tether your cord to the bag or the laptop.

~~~
hackaflocka
This! (as old school as it may sound -- this sounds like the most doable --
I'm definitely going to do this).

